# How to check a fork



## halfatruck (Jul 4, 2014)

What's the best method to check and straighten a fork, the '41 in the photo pulls to the left........


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks like you have a 3spd on the rear. Did you check frame and dropout alignment after spreading the triangle?
IMO check frame then fork.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 4, 2014)

could the rear alignment cause the handlebars to veer to the left when released?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2014)

halfatruck said:


> could the rear alignment cause the handlebars to veer to the left when released?




I'm no expert, but in all my cases of my bikes doing this one fork leg was bent to the back.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2014)

halfatruck said:


> could the rear alignment cause the handlebars to veer to the left when released?




From what I've seen, the problem usually is the fork, but I saw the hub and thought of frame alignment, as I've seen that to impact tracking too.


----------

